# FMA In the Movies?



## The Game (May 7, 2006)

Ok, I was involved in a discussion the other day with a few friends.  One of them insists that many of the newer films were leaning heavily on the FMA for their fight scenes. Star Wars and The Scorpion King, as well as StarGate: Atlantis were mentioned heavily.  I'm more of the opinion that it was the CMA or JMA at the core of them, especially The Matrix, and Star Wars.  So, I have to ask, how much is Hollywood leaning on the FMA today?


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

The Game said:
			
		

> Ok, I was involved in a discussion the other day with a few friends. One of them insists that many of the newer films were leaning heavily on the FMA for their fight scenes. Star Wars and The Scorpion King, as well as StarGate: Atlantis were mentioned heavily. I'm more of the opinion that it was the CMA or JMA at the core of them, especially The Matrix, and Star Wars. So, I have to ask, how much is Hollywood leaning on the FMA today?


 
Didn't Steven Segal have Dan Inosanto play a bad guy with sticks? IIRC, Segal won the scripted movie match, but I seem to recall thinking that in real life, Inosanto would have torn him to shreds with his sticks.

What about "The Hunted"?


----------



## Guro Harold (May 7, 2006)

Bourne Identity - Jeff Imada, fight choreographer (Inosanto Blend)
Bourne Supremacy - Jeff Imada - Jeff Imada, fight choreographer (Inosanto Blend)


----------



## Guro Harold (May 7, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Didn't Steven Segal have Dan Inosanto play a bad guy with sticks? IIRC, Segal won the scripted movie match, but I seem to recall thinking that in real life, Inosanto would have torn him to shreds with his sticks.
> 
> What about "The Hunted"?


Hi Jonathan, The Game,

Please review these earlier threads on FMA in the Movies.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1243
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 7, 2006)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Bourne Identity - Jeff Imada, fight choreographer (Inosanto Blend)
> Bourne Supremacy - Jeff Imada - Jeff Imada, fight choreographer (Inosanto Blend)


 
The fight in the _Bourne Supremacy _was stunning. While watching it, I was trying to figure out how my linear kick/punch training would handle either fighter in real life. The answer was, it wouldn't, LOL.


----------



## Henderson (May 8, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> Didn't Steven Segal have Dan Inosanto play a bad guy with sticks?


Actually, the character's name was "Sticks".


----------



## The Game (May 15, 2006)

Ok, digging around a bit, I saw one of the Modern Arnis Datus was also in several movies.  But it lists him as stunts?


----------



## HKphooey (May 15, 2006)

Though he is a kenpo practioner, Jeff Speakman does some impressive stick work in the Perfect Weapon.


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

I have definately noticed that the FMAs are making their way into Film and Television more.  I think it is appealing because it is not particularly well nkown and it does have a high WOW factor especially with weapons.  Also a number of TV series  (Like Stargate SG-1 and Atlantis) are filmed in Vancouver which has a very active FMA community.  when they are casting for stunt and fight coordinators out there the FMA practiciioners have a great shot of getting in on the action.. no pun intended.

Rob


----------



## The Game (May 24, 2006)

I'm impressed with the amount they have used it on Stargate Atlantis.


----------



## kaliace (May 26, 2006)

Even in MI:3 there is a brief flashback scene where they are working sinawali with sticks. 

Glad it is on the rise.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 10, 2007)

The fight scenes in "The Lost Treasure of Sawtooth Island" starring Ernest Borgnine and "Folklore" were based off of Kuntaw hand, foot, sword, and knife techniques.
http://www.brauer.com/pages/prod/cinema/sawtooth/sti_nw.html
http://believeinfolklore.com/
http://www.record-eagle.com/2006/oct/20folklore.htm


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 14, 2007)

That would be Datu Inocalla.  He was the stuntman in the Michaelangelo (I believe) costume for the TMNT movies.  I'm pretty sure that's not the extent of his film work.

Cthulhu



The Game said:


> Ok, digging around a bit, I saw one of the Modern Arnis Datus was also in several movies.  But it lists him as stunts?


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh c'mon guys! I'm surprised that no one has even bothered to mention the movie, "The Hunted" featuring Tommy Lee Jones and Benicio del Toro. Lots of sweet knife battles in it as coordinated by them cats from the Sayoc Kali camp.


----------



## DanJuanDeSiga (Feb 14, 2007)

HKphooey said:


> Though he is a kenpo practioner, Jeff Speakman does some impressive stick work in the Perfect Weapon.



It's a shame how the Kenpo camp never bothered to acknowledge "borrowing" FMA stick skills and incorporating it into their system by calling it, "Kenpo sticks". I've seen videos of Kenpo instructors performing 6-count sinawali drills on a heavy bag and called them "Kenpo stick coordination drills".


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 15, 2007)

FMA's are everywhere in Hollywood now a days.  Just turn on any action show and you probably will see someone swinging some sticks/swords like a FMA practitioner!


----------



## robertlk808 (Feb 15, 2007)

I thought someone did mention The Hunted, lol.

Some clips Datu Shishir Inocalla from the movie The Ultimate Fight aka The Process:

Opening sequence




 
Rescuing Ernie Reyes Jr.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 15, 2007)

DanJuanDeSiga said:


> It's a shame how the Kenpo camp never bothered to acknowledge "borrowing" FMA stick skills and incorporating it into their system by calling it, "Kenpo sticks". I've seen videos of Kenpo instructors performing 6-count sinawali drills on a heavy bag and called them "Kenpo stick coordination drills".



Just remember,  imitation is the most sincere form of flattery- too bad they don't know the real art and they are just imitating. That just shows that they see the value of what we have in our FMA.


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 15, 2007)

The Game said:


> ...many of the newer films were leaning heavily on the FMA for their fight scenes. Star Wars and The Scorpion King, as well as StarGate: Atlantis were mentioned heavily. I'm more of the opinion that it was the CMA or JMA at the core of them, especially The Matrix, and Star Wars.


 
Well, now I'm going to have to go track down "Arnis Sticks of Death." Plus, now I have a reason to watch "The Hunted."
As a side note: I did quite a bit of research, actually, and feel that I should point out that the sword work in the Star Wars films are based on traditional Western sword work, CMA, and JMA. No FMA there.


----------

